# ? add color to shellac



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

Woodturners use something called friction polish to give a fast dry finish to lathe turned items. A combination of shellac, denatured alcohol, and boiled linseed oil applied with a rag and using friction to dry the alcohol and harden the shellac. If I wished to have a slightly greenish tinge to the finish, will adding a couple drops of food coloring to the alcohol when mixing it up achieve this effect. For instance a small tree turned from maple. Can I make it the friction polish so it leaves a greenish translucent finish?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes and no. Yes, you can dye shellac, but I wouldn't imagine food coloring would work very well. Admittedly it may be worth experimenting, but I'd be more inclined to trust an aniline dye made for the purpose


----------



## ColorStylist (Jul 19, 2014)

holtzdreher said:


> If I wished to have a slightly greenish tinge to the finish, will adding a couple drops of food coloring to the alcohol when mixing it up achieve this effect.


Yes, just test out color strengths before applying to your project.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

holtzdreher said:


> Woodturners use something called friction polish to give a fast dry finish to lathe turned items. A combination of shellac, denatured alcohol, and boiled linseed oil applied with a rag and using friction to dry the alcohol and harden the shellac. If I wished to have a slightly greenish tinge to the finish, will adding a couple drops of food coloring to the alcohol when mixing it up achieve this effect. For instance a small tree turned from maple. Can I make it the friction polish so it leaves a greenish translucent finish?


What you are proposing using a rag against a turning is incredibly dangerous. In a heartbeat the turning can grab the rag and if you have hold of it can wrap your fingers in the turning and break them if not pull them off. 

It would be much safer to just spray shellac or another finish and wet sand it between coats on the lathe. If you want a greenish finish you can add a green aniline dye to the shellac but any color should be done when you are close to being done as you might sand through the color and have it blotchy.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

Friction polish is applied with a piece of paper towel. If I were using a rag, I would agree. But holding a 2 x2 inch wad of paper towel soaked with shellac and oil is little danger of grabbing fingers. There is more danger of such catches when sanding a turning piece.


----------

